# my starting five



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

PG-Jamaal tinsley
SG-allan houston
SF-Reggie miller
PF-Drew Gooden
C-Tim Duncan


I think they should trade spreewell and camby should be trade for reggie and tinsley the knicks really need a young and athletic point guard and with houston and miller they have the two most devastating shooters in the league. Then they draft gooden and sign duncan he is a power forward but he was so devastating because he played poward forward at 7 ft he will still be so devastating at the center because the leagues average height for center in the east is 6 10 i think the knicks will be a very good team very athletic and young and win the east houston and miller will have a whole bunch of wide open shots with the post of gooden and duncan and gooden can shoot it from outside 



send me your thoughs


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Reggie Miller playing for the Knicks?? Now that would be intriguing. Cant see it happening though. Remember when the Knicks chose to sign Allan Houston away from Detroit instead of Miller who wanted to sign with the Knicks??? That is when Knicks could have and should have acquired Reggie... I dlove to see NYC playground legend Tinsley playing in his hometown. We need a PG bad!!!! Jax is good but he is not the player he used to be. Mark Jackson would be a perfect backup and mentor to Tinsley.


----------

